# Glass top size for a 75 gal???



## DudeMan8092 (Mar 6, 2013)

How do I find the size glass top I need for my 75 gallon cichlid aquarium? The tank itself is 49x20x18, but it has an inner lip which the lid should sit in that is 46 3/4 length x 16 3/4 width. Should I get one that rest across the entire top or should I get one that lays in the lip of the top encasement? I don't know the brand tank either tho that doesn't help. I just purchased a BeamsWork 48"-52" Double Bright Power LED Aquarium Light Fixture 3300 to go with it so I'm hoping to find the right fit fast.

Thanks!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I have a 75g and I also have the reef bright Beamswork 3300 lumens model light you do as well. What I did was go out and have 4 pieces of glass cut for my tank. It cost less than $20 total and the glass is 1/4" thick. All large hardware stores have glass and cut it for free. The same with local glass and mirror shops. Really cheap. I have custom glass on all my tanks.

Just measure how big a piece you need for each side of the tank. Make sure to take into account the filters hanging over the tank. In my case I left about 2" open in the back to account for my hoses, spray bar, etc....Then have each piece cut again so that you can put on a couple hinges.

Now if you don't want to do that just measure the top of the tank and order a premade one online. They come in kits. I think they are around $30 or so for the kit but it has been a while since I ordered one.


----------



## DudeMan8092 (Mar 6, 2013)

What kind of hinge would you recommend? What equipment do I need?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I am assuming your 75G tank does NOT have a center brace, correct?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Deeda said:


> I am assuming your 75G tank does NOT have a center brace, correct?


That would make a difference for sure.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

DudeMan8092 said:


> What kind of hinge would you recommend? What equipment do I need?


I think it is called a "living hinge" and they come in like 4' lengths and they are plastic. You don't need anything else except what you are going to glue to the front lid so you can open them up.


----------



## DudeMan8092 (Mar 6, 2013)

Actually, yes it does have a center brace, I'm glad you said about it because I'm currently using an old aquarium cover for the time being and didn't even notice the brace. Should I go with two cut pieces to fit into the "slots" or a single over the entire aquarium, minus about 2 inches width for pumps/filtration?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

DudeMan8092 said:


> Actually, yes it does have a center brace, I'm glad you said about it because I'm currently using an old aquarium cover for the time being and didn't even notice the brace. Should I go with two cut pieces to fit into the "slots" or a single over the entire aquarium, minus about 2 inches width for pumps/filtration?


You will want to have the guy at the store cut one sheet into four pieces. I hope that makes sense. So....if on one side of the tank it measure 22" x 18" then you will want to have him cut two piece at 22" x 16". Then cut those two sheets but not in half. I would make that cut at about 6" and that is the part that will hinge up.

The measurements above are just a estimate.

I will PM you a link so you get a better idea.


----------



## DudeMan8092 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for the help


----------



## swimmingwiththefish (Aug 23, 2012)

I have a 75 gallon and I made these sliding glass covers. I absolutely love it. Here is a link to the instructions. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showt ... hp?t=42194


----------

